# Hello from North Phoenix



## AnthemAZ (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello from Anthem (North Phoenix).  I'm brand new to MT and stumbled across it while doing a Google search for Muay Thai in Phoenix.  It brought me to a post that someone from Anthem posted here last summer.

I've been training in Martial Arts since Jan. 1990 and have the following formal training: 

Choy Li Fut - 3 1/2 years
Hung Gar - 3 1/2 years
BJJ - 3 years
JKD - 3 years

The two styles of Kung Fu are what I started with and were taken back to back (switched styles because I moved).  I trained in BJJ and JKD at the same time (after moving again) but haven't had much formal training since moving to Phoenix in 2002.  

Currently, I train in my garage with a friend who is only able to train once a week.  We work on stand up, ground, weapons, and combinations of each.  I would ideally like to find some additional training partners so I could get in some more workouts.  As you can see from my experience, I'm quite open minded about training different styles and just like to workout because I enjoy it.

-jeff


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT, hope you like it here.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello & Welcome.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!  Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 11, 2006)

*Welcome to MT!  *


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 11, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Happy posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## rziriak (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome!  You will find a great diversity in MT.  Enjoy!!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi AnthemAZ  :wavey:

Welcome to Martial Talk. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Anthem!


----------



## Drac (Jan 11, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Many of us found this place by accident and we're glad we did..Enjoy.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 11, 2006)

*Welcome to MartialTalk, Anthem!!* Hope to see you around often.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jeff! Enjoy your stay.


----------

